# تحويل الاحداثيات x y إلى n e



## T.Y (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اريد طريقة سهله وسريعة

عندي ملف excel يحوي نقاط احداثيات في هيئة x y
ولكن اريد هذه الاحداثيات في صورة n e

حيث أن عدد النقاط عندي بالملف يتجاوز 2000 نقطة
اريد طريقة تساعدني لحل هذه الاشكالية لدي بدون لا تأخذ علي وقت كثير
وارجح إذا كانت معادلة رياضية ممكن استخدمها في داخل ملف excel

شاكرا لكم جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يونيو 2010)

*محول الإحداثيات الجغرافية Geographic/UTM Coordinate Converter*

أرجو أن تجد ما بساعدك في محول الإحداثيات الجغرافية
Geographic/UTM Coordinate Converter

على الرابط:
http://home.hiwaay.net/~taylorc/toolbox/geography/geoutm.html



اما لمعرفة ال ZONE فيمكنك ذلك من خلال:
UTM Grid Zones of the World compiled by Alan Morton

على الرابط:
http://www.dmap.co.uk/utmworld.htm


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يونيو 2010)

*اكسل للتحويل بين UTM to Latitude and Longitude والعكس*

الملف المرفق يحتوي على اكسل للتحويل بين UTM to Latitude and Longitude والعكس​ 
Spreadsheet for 
Converting UTM to Latitude and Longitude Or Vice Versa​


----------



## مريم محمد علي (30 يونيو 2010)

نشكر مجهوداتك الطيبة التي تثري بها القسم بارك الله فيك أخ جلال
و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
ارجو من الإخوة الأعضاء معذرتي لغيابي نوعا ما عن المنتدى لظروف خاصة
أتمنى أن يجد في القسم ما يفيدهم لأنها الغاية الأولى و الأخيرة من انشاءه
اشكركم مرة أخرى أخي الفاضل و جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 يوليو 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> نشكر مجهوداتك الطيبة التي تثري بها القسم بارك الله فيك أخ جلال
> و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
> ارجو من الإخوة الأعضاء معذرتي لغيابي نوعا ما عن المنتدى لظروف خاصة
> أتمنى أن يجد في القسم ما يفيدهم لأنها الغاية الأولى و الأخيرة من انشاءه
> اشكركم مرة أخرى أخي الفاضل و جازاكم الله كل خير


 
أختي الفاضلة المشرفة م/ مريم محمد علي...

جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع مواضيع القسم وإشرافك عليها.
وفقك الله وأعانك في جميع أعمالك الخاصة والعامة. 

اخوك/ 
جلال


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hassanaki (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد الوكيل قال:


> جزكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


 
جزى الله الجميع خيرا.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 ديسمبر 2010)

hassanaki قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
شكرا للجميع.


----------



## هشام رحمون (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرالكم وجعلها الله من ميزان أعمالكم أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 ديسمبر 2010)

هشام رحمون قال:


> شكرالكم وجعلها الله من ميزان أعمالكم أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


 
شكرا للجميع.


----------



## ahmadj5 (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## hammoud (2 مايو 2011)

thanx


----------



## محمدفارس الدخول (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير عن المسلمين


----------



## elshawaf2010 (8 مايو 2011)

*تحويل من جارمن 12 الي اوتكاد n e*

المحطة	الشمال الشرق 
1	469773	3506061	point 469773,3506061 
2	471227	3505586	point 471227,3505586 
3	470989	3504846	point 470989,3504846 
4	469240	3505415	point 469240,3505415 

ثم نختار قائمةfx ثم نختار الكل وconcat enate ثم موافق 
ثم نكتب في point text1 
ثم نكتب في text 2 مسطرة 
ثم نكتب في text 3 نختار رقم الشمال 
ثم نكتب في text 4 ثم نكتب و 
ثم نكتب في text 5 نختار رقم الشرق ثم موافق 
فتظهر المعادله نسحب الي الاسفل ثم نعمل نسخ 
ثم نذهب الي الاوتكاد ونعمل لصق


----------



## ayizta (11 مايو 2011)

اشكركم واثمن عملكم والمزيد العمل


----------



## alaakut3 (15 مايو 2011)

الاخ المحترم جلال 
اولا شكرا على المجهود 
ثانيا ارجو شرح كيفية العمل بهذا الجارت وبصورة مبسطة 
مع التقدير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (24 مايو 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## noor-noor (2 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## حارث البدراني (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين الجميع


----------



## eng_hjo (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جوزيتم خيرا


----------



## كمال المجالي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الشكر للاحباء افادنا الله واياكم


----------

